
The 18 coolest remakes of the World Map you’ll find on the web  - miller_fi
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2012/09/the-18-coolest-remakes-of-the-world-map-youll-find-on-the-web/
======
BudVVeezer
I found the "places I haven't been" map the most thought-provoking as well as
beautiful. What a great concept!

~~~
markyc
if not for that one, this link wouldn't belong on hn front page, imo. still
barely does

~~~
nopassrecover
I don't find this article deeply offensive or anything but agree it's not that
interesting in practice (the concept is interesting) and this particular
source is a low quality compilation (e.g. little personal contribution, you
have to follow several links deep to find original sources).

However, I'd really like to see pg try article downvoting for a short period
like the "no scores on comments" experiment. Ideally, without affecting karma
negatively (so a -1 article has a 0 effect on karma). In an ideal world there
could be a page that still worked for those who wanted to ignore karma
downvotes and view the site as-is, but I'm not sure on pg's database
structure.

